# My bunny - Astrid!



## Snuggs (Sep 10, 2014)

This is my first post! Hello 

Not so much a photo, but here is a video montage of my baby netherland dwarf/mini lop  Please watch and give little Astrid some love!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Oh my! I'm in love! :001_wub::001_wub: Absoluely cutie! 

I just want to bundle that bunny up and cuddle!


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Astrid is so cute :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

Lovely video - I love watching bunnies clean. They always look so cute.


----------



## Snuggs (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is an update video on baby astrid!!  she is 11 weeks old here!!


----------

